# How to make wood coyote strecher



## John B (Jan 20, 2006)

Does anyone have plans on how to make coyote strechers?

Thanks.


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

Try tracing a #6 wire stretcher onto a piece of MDF. It is fairly cheap and I think it should work fairly well. You can make at least 6 out of a 4x8 sheet. Hope this helps...


----------



## John B (Jan 20, 2006)

Thank You.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Don't waste your time making them you can buy real nice ones from Grawe in Wahpeton for 13 bucks


----------



## jakester (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree Brad. Just buy what you need at Grawes. Their stretchers are
hi quaility, made of basswood by people who trap for a living. Well worth the few dollars you will spend.


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

The only thing bad about pre made wooden stretchers is that they are one size and are hard to resize for different sized animals of the same species. I make my wooden stretchers out of pine or MDF usually and all of them are different sizes. If you think about it, metal stretchers conform to the size of the animal whereas wooden ones are uniform, which can overstretch or understretch a skin if the animal is the wrong size for it. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

The wooden stretchers from Grawes are adjustable to help with that problem


----------

